# red scooter blenny



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

i have been looking to get one of these for my nano reef. the only other creatures in there is a high fin shrimp goby, pistol shrimp, and a hermit crab. has anyone had any luck with a scooter blenny? if so how do u feed one? and would it get along with the goby and pistol?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Scooter Blenny is in the same family as the Dragonette. They need PODs to survive, its all they eat. Unless you get lucky enough to get one that will eat Mysis Shrimp or something of the sorts.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had decent luck with a scooter Dragonet (same thing you're looking at only it's black brown and white) feeding it live baby brine shrimp. It's a bit of work hatching them though and aside from pods that's all he eats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

